# New software....



## Andy R

I have completed the conversion to the new software.  Look for lots of little features to "pop up" soon as I turn them on.  I'll be fixing stuff all day.  If you see anything funky or have problems post them here.


----------



## DampCharcoal

Hey! Fancy! Looks good so far, Andy!


----------



## Lugaru

Whoa... talk about. Looks great though, cant wait to see what's in store for us.


----------



## kitchenelf

Yea!!!!  Looks great Andy!

I know there's icons you can choose for your messages too - I feel they just have to be "activated" somehow.


----------



## Lugaru

WWOOOOO!!! Weve got a last post column! The minute I get my return you guy's are getting a paypal donation.


----------



## GB

It took me a moment to figure out how to log on, but now that I am here it looks great. You got us up and running so quickly. Great work Andy!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

*Looks good so far. Will be better when all the features are activated.*


----------



## AllenOK

Ok, I had a problem logging in.  When the main page loaded, I immediately realized that the new software was up and running.  Goodie!  I see there is a login on the upper right corner of the main page.  I knew I would have to login manually, as my browser's Wand (password) function wasn't set for this page yet.  I logged in, and when my browser asked me if I wanted to remember the login handle and password for that page, I clicked yes.  This normally will set the cookie into my browser, and automatically log me into the site.  I got to the index page, but was NOT logged it.  I wasn't able to log in until I replied to this post and manually logged in, while telling my browser NOT to remember my login and password for this page.

I'm using a laptop, with Win98, and the browser I'm using is Opera v.7.54.

I have another pc, with WinXP, and use the same browser.  I don't know if I'll have problems with that one or not.  I'll have to try it later and let you all know.


----------



## GB

I had the same problem Allen. Once I posted a message though my cookie was set and I have not had to log in again.


----------



## norgeskog

At first glimpse, I am not impressed, old one was better.  Now there are those horrible pop-ups on the right side of the screen where you scroll.  Not good at all.  Hopefully the ads will go back to what they were.


----------



## Andy R

There are no pop-ups being served from our site.  Can you explain what you see better?


----------



## norgeskog

Andy R said:
			
		

> There are no pop-ups being served from our site. Can you explain what you see better?


 
On the right side of the screen, where we scroll using the arror, there were a number of cookbooks advertised, and, as usual, when you hand moves ever-so-lightly, up came an order screen.


----------



## Andy R

Those are not from this site.  It sounds like you might have some type of spyware that reads the page your on and provides relevant ads?!?  I can assure you that those ads are not from this site.  The home apge has "cooking" related books from Amazon offered but that is it...


----------



## wasabi

*Wow, am I in the right place?*

I cannot post on Firefox. I am posting with Explorer. Why is that?


----------



## Andy R

This is an issue with the WSYWIG editor.  You need to change your settings to the basic editor from this link (all the way at the bottom of the page)
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions

I am looking for a solution to this...


----------



## wasabi

Thanks Andy. I am now posting from Firefox. There's alot to get used to here. Just feeling my way around for now.


----------



## pdswife

Wow!
I like it.  Thanks Andy.  
Can't wait for the photo gallery to come on line.

Thanks,
Trish


----------



## Darkstream

Where is the user profile?

How do I access it?


----------



## AllenOK

Andy R said:
			
		

> There are no pop-ups being served from our site.  Can you explain what you see better?



Perhaps I can help.  I've got a bar of "Ads by Google" that's coming through on the Opera web browsers that I'm using on BOTH of my computers.  I took a screen shot after I hovered my mouse over the "Quick Links" at the top, clicked that, then captured the screen shot.  Once I figure out how to post an image here, I'll show you what it looks like.


----------



## Andy R

Do you mean the big ad at the top that is surrounded by an orangish border?  If so, that one is indeed supposed to be there.  But we do not server any pop-ups...


----------



## AllenOK

Yes, that is the one I was referring to.  I think I figured out what was wrong with my previous attempt to post a pic., as I didn't capture the image correctly.  Here's the image:







Sorry it's a little big.

I was thinking, whatever code is in place that causes this ad to "float" over everything else is also what is affecting norgeskog's browser?

It doesn't bother me.  In fact, I have the "Ads by Google" set as the default for the Opera browser on my laptop, and it displays a lot of relavent ads to stuff that I'm looking at on the internet.

BTW, Andy, I like what you've done with the place!


----------



## Darkstream

Sorted.


----------



## tootstl

*Time*

Wow, all of the new gadgets are a bit overwhelming at first, but I am impressed with how easy the conversion has been.  Great work Andy!  The only problem I have is that the time is wrong.  Maybe you are running the site in a different time zone?  If so, is there an option so that the posts appear to reflect the viewers time zone?  Keep up the good work.  Now, please excuse me as I have to go vote!  Warm regards, Lori


----------



## Darkstream

So far you have messed up the signatures and the links.

Any more improvements coming?


----------



## Lugaru

Thanks for the help! I can now post again from mozilla!


----------



## htc

Wow, definitely looks different.  I will have to poke around and see how I like it. I do notice one thing...my non DC email gets an auto generated email each time a new post has been added to a thread I participate in. Hopefully I can shut this feature off, it'll drive me crazy to see a email for every new post.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

THIS ROCKS!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Andy I like it!   Not only did you move the funiture around, but you changed the whole house. Im impressed!


----------



## thier1754

It's such an attractive format, but it doesn't fit my laptop screen here at home...Is there a way for me to remedy that, format-wise?


----------



## kitchenelf

Darkstream said:
			
		

> So far you have messed up the signatures and the links.
> 
> Any more improvements coming?


 
Darkstream,

Thanks for the info - signature links were/are a problem - Andy is working on them.  Cut some slack for awhile.


----------



## kitchenelf

their - it could possibly just be this page - someone posted something that took up a lot of space maybe?  Try other forums and see if it is still happening.


----------



## htc

Anyone know if you can set the Thread Subscription to default to the Do Not Subscribe or No Email Notification setting? I don't want to get an email every time the thread is updated, and I imagine that oftentimes I will jump the gun and hit submit  before I remember to set this.

Thanks!


----------



## wasabi

thier1754 said:
			
		

> It's such an attractive format, but it doesn't fit my laptop screen here at home...Is there a way for me to remedy that, format-wise?



I have the same problem.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

yes.... get a larger screen. :p

Actually THIS page is larger.... you see when someone posts a HUGE picture...... the whole page looks larger.


----------



## kitchenelf

htc said:
			
		

> Anyone know if you can set the Thread Subscription to default to the Do Not Subscribe or No Email Notification setting? I don't want to get an email every time the thread is updated, and I imagine that oftentimes I will jump the gun and hit submit before I remember to set this.
> 
> Thanks!


 
go into your profile - it's there


----------



## kitchenelf

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> yes.... get a larger screen. :p


 
You're funny tonight DS - thanks for beating me to the answer!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thank you...... Thank you......


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

norgeskog said:
			
		

> At first glimpse, I am not impressed, old one was better.  Now there are those horrible pop-ups on the right side of the screen where you scroll.  Not good at all.  Hopefully the ads will go back to what they were.



I get that when first opening the DC page. It is the page that has the Latest New Topics. After clicking on  the Ads and purchasing all the goodies I want I then go to the main Forums page and voila! nothing on the rifght side. 

If you are not in a position to purchase the said "goodies" just go straight to the Forums.


----------



## kyles

*Yay!!!!*

I love this format, many of my other forums share this software, once we get used to it, it will be fab. I had a glitch this morning at home, I am using Mozilla and it wouldn't let me reply to messages. But on explorer at work, it's fine.


----------



## mudbug

*Cool, I think*

Gonna take a little getting used to, but I think I'm gonna like this new format.

Let's all be patient with Andy and each other until we get our bearings.


----------



## buckytom

the only thing that i liked better with the old format that i haven't found here is a "view your posts" link. am i missing it, or is it not a feature yet. it really helps you catch up when you've been away, and don't want to miss replying to something someone posted for you.otherwise, it looks pretty good. a little busier screen than the old one, but more features require it i'd guess.


----------



## aussie girl

Great stuff Andy.  The amount of work involved must be mind-boggling


----------



## nicole

I love it! Great work Andy.


----------



## thumpershere2

WOW! this format is great, looks like a new pair of shoes.Thanks Andy


----------



## GB

tootstl said:
			
		

> The only problem I have is that the time is wrong.  Maybe you are running the site in a different time zone?  If so, is there an option so that the posts appear to reflect the viewers time zone?


This can be changed by clicking on the "Quick Links" link and then clicking on "Edit Options".


----------



## Darkstream

By links I meant internal forum links, ie when you are directed to ANOTHER thread in the forum as part of the argument, as in: GO HERE

When Andy imported the old forum, the software assigned a new unique identifier to every page of the old forum. Consequently, the old links are all dead. I doubt that he can fix that, and you will have to spend time searching by hand now.

I have fixed one or two of my recent threads, but it would perhaps be a good idea if others did that for their own threads (If they can find them).


----------



## ronjohn55

buckytom said:
			
		

> the only thing that i liked better with the old format that i haven't found here is a "view your posts" link. am i missing it, or is it not a feature yet. it really helps you catch up when you've been away, and don't want to miss replying to something someone posted for you.otherwise, it looks pretty good. a little busier screen than the old one, but more features require it i'd guess.


 
you're missing it.  

John


----------



## kitchenelf

lol ronjohn - and you're not going to tell him either are you???? LOL

buckytom - click on your name at the left of the screen - a pull down menu pops up - it's there.  

ronjohn  
kitchenelf


----------



## Pam Leavy

That is amazing!  I am impressed.  Well done Andy.


Pam


----------



## ronjohn55

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> lol ronjohn - and you're not going to tell him either are you???? LOL
> 
> buckytom - click on your name at the left of the screen - a pull down menu pops up - it's there.
> 
> ronjohn
> kitchenelf


 
Awww.... I would have told him...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
eventually...  ;-) 

John


----------



## kitchenelf

LMAO - you're taking Monday morning out on buckytom!!!! ;-)


----------



## AllenOK

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> their - it could possibly just be this page - someone posted something that took up a lot of space maybe?  Try other forums and see if it is still happening.



I'm the guilty party.  Sorry.  I did a screen-shot to try to illustrate what I thought someone was seeing.  I've got a 19" monitor on my desktop, running 1024 x 768 resolution.  I've deleted the old picture from my photo-hosting site, reduced the image in question by half, uploaded that, and edited my link in my post to link to the new reduced-size image.  It should work fine now.

Thier1974, I use two different computers to browse this board, and one of them is a laptop.  With the regretable exception of that humongous image I linked, I haven't had a problem.

Edited to add:
I originally made this post on my desktop pc.  I just hit this thread with my laptop, and the half-size image works great.  Again, my apologies.  I won't post big images anymore.


----------



## thier1754

That must be it!  It fits today.  Great job, guys.  I know how hard putting together this kind of thing can be.  Big pats on the back to Andy.


----------



## wasabi

Can someone explain what the 'buddy list" is?


----------



## kitchenelf

I don't exactly know what it is wasabi - Just to experiment I added you to mine - we'll see what happens.


----------



## Raine

Buddy lists like on AOL is a list of folks you would like to see when they are online and and you can instant msg them. Don't know if the buddy list here can IM others or not.


----------



## GB

The buddy list give you an easy way to PM people. I believe (although I have not tested it yet) that you can send PM's to multiple people in your buddy list at the same time. also like Rainee said it will let you see who is currently online.


----------



## wasabi

Gotcha.(ok, just cannot say "gotcha", message must be ten words or more.)


----------



## kitchenelf

10 characters


----------



## wasabi

I stand corrected, elf.


----------



## kitchenelf

I just didn't want you to have to type gotcha 10 times if you didn't have to


----------



## wasabi

Gotcha....


----------



## tootstl

Thank you GB!  I'm finding all kinds of new goodies and delights!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks again Andy!!!! We really appreciate the new features and all the hard work ya did!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THREE CHEERS FOR ANDY!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom

hip hip...


----------



## norgeskog

Andy, has a decision been made so that we can have pictures with our signatures.  Currently they are not working.  Loved that feature.


----------



## lindatooo

I've been stumbling about, Andy, but I know I'm gonna love all the new toys - great job - and virtually painless (for us, that is)!


----------

